# Bettina Tietjen in DAS! v. 23.08.09 (x17)



## Ch_SAs (24 Aug. 2009)

Bettina hat sehr schöne Beine 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2009)

:thx: dir für Bettina :thumbup:


----------



## astrosfan (26 Aug. 2009)

für die Caps


----------



## celebstalki (15 Aug. 2012)

so heiß, eine meiner traumfrauen


----------



## Jone (15 Aug. 2012)

Danke für die schönen Caps von Bettina


----------



## kk1705 (15 Aug. 2012)

Für Ihr Alter top


----------



## valleh (5 Okt. 2012)

diese Schenkel machen mich verrückt


----------



## fredclever (4 Jan. 2013)

Ein Traum in Gelb danke


----------



## harrymudd (5 Jan. 2013)

:thx: für die schöne Bettina


----------



## Sarafin (5 Jan. 2013)

Sehr schön !!


----------



## willi hennigfeld (14 Mai 2014)

valleh schrieb:


> diese Schenkel machen mich verrückt



Wer kann sich da schon auf die Interviews konzentrieren? Da würden MICH ganz andere "Inhalte" interessieren... Ob sie wohl Höschen trägt..?:thx:


----------



## olli92 (2 Juni 2016)

:O)


----------



## Weltenbummler (3 Juni 2016)

Bettina ist ein sehr heißes Weib.


----------



## polis (3 Juni 2016)

Sehr schön, danke!


----------



## Christian30 (4 Juni 2016)

und was für beine sie hat


----------



## Little Wolf (5 Juni 2016)

:thx: Vielen Dank für Fotos dieser Traumbeine !!


----------

